# Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

My mom's said this to me several times when I start moaning about not having a girlfriend and I get it, but it's more complicated then that. I talk to people everyday. People at work, customers, and my family. Thousands and thousands of conversations day after day. ok... yet I get the same awkward feeling everytime. So, in this case, it's insanity to keep expecting a different result when I lack of confidence in my social skills. It's not a matter of not doing it enough, it's a matter of not feeling comfortable in a one on one eye contact connection with another human being. So, how do I improve my confidence enough, so that I eventually feel ok? Where do I start? CBT didn't help for me in the one on one connections. I spent over 2k for therapy and I felt no different. 

I'm really starting to get p'sed off that I'm unable to feel confident and comfortable around people. If I don't feel good enough to open myself to other people, I wouldn't expect anyone to show interest in me.

So, until I fix my issues, I would never be happy in a dating situation anyways. I would just feel like isolated and weird in every relationship. 

Is there anything besides CBT? I want to get better, so where are the tools to get better?!?!?!? TotaLLY LOST!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Schema therapy. http://www.schematherapy.com/


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks, have you tried it with a therapist?


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

lol that was from einstein! but yeah i use this quote as a motivation too hahah nice 1 too btw. it really speaks to me! cuzz i guess i was dong the same thing over & over again when i was trying to overcome my SA & expecting different results. it was really overwhelming! still trying to overcome it but try not to do the same thing over & over lol.


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm aware it was from Einstein. She was quoting him


----------

